# supprimer un appareil associé



## Louise__2001 (5 Mai 2020)

bonjour je souhaite supprimer un appareil associé a mon compte apple, j'ai juste une question, une fois que j'ai supprimé l'appareil celui-ci a t-il toujours accès a mes photos et videos donc a mon cloud ? ou est-ce que celles-ci se supprime ?


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Stop à la parano... déjà vu dans ton précédent post


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Mai 2020)

As-tu supprimé les données de ton appareil ?
Si tu l'as toujours, il suffit de bien suivre les recommandations suivantes pour être sûr que le nouveau propriétaire n'est accès à rien de ton compte. 

Procédure à suivre avant de vendre ou de céder votre iPhone





						Procédure à suivre avant de vendre, de céder ou d’échanger votre iPhone ou iPad
					

Suivez ces instructions pour transférer des informations sur votre nouvel appareil, puis, le cas échéant, supprimer vos informations personnelles de votre ancien appareil.



					support.apple.com
				




Procédure à suivre avant de vendre ou de céder votre Mac





						Procédure à suivre avant de vendre, de céder ou d’échanger votre Mac
					

Découvrez comment restaurer les réglages par défaut sur votre Mac afin de le préparer pour un nouveau propriétaire.



					support.apple.com


----------

